# prescription for excercise



## am64 (May 13, 2010)

i got one from my DSN yesterday ...have to ring local leisure centre for an appointment ...but im a bit scared  anyone else had one ??? what happens??


----------



## ukjohn (May 16, 2010)

Hi. only just noticed this am. I have been on the exercise on prescription program, what happened in my case here in Bristol was, I turned up at the leisure centre for my appointment and was met by an NHS employed trainer, he filled in a form on my medical history, checked my blood pressure, measured my chest, waist and hips, weighed me, all was fed into his laptop, then he worked out a program for me using different machines, it started with 20 minutes and built up to 1 hour. although its on prescription in this area it cost me ?2.90 per session, the program is for 13 weeks, but the trainer can extend this for another 13 weeks
Hope this helps, there is nothing to worry about, they are very helpful

John..


----------



## am64 (May 16, 2010)

cheers john that is reassuring i just have a fear of PE teachers


----------

